# Beginner Here! Sony A33



## perfectlyposedsg (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi! I am new to learning how to take professional photography. I have always had a love of photography, but to be honest never knew what REALLY went into taking beautiful photos. I am sitting here thinking wow I took beautiful photos and after doing some research and reading. They aren't as great as I first thought. Does anyone have any tips or tricks to share with me about using my Sony A33 to take pictures? or just for taking photos in general? Thanks!!


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome!

#1 you cropped the child's head.  Hold your camera in portrait pose anytime the composition might look better in portrait aspect ratio.  (more of an experience thing)

#2 the white balance and exposure are off.


----------



## Lucryster (Oct 18, 2014)

I like the 1st one, though the head is kinda cropped off.
The second, the kid just looks evil lol.


----------



## perfectlyposedsg (Oct 18, 2014)

Designer said:


> Welcome!
> 
> #1 you cropped the child's head.  Hold your camera in portrait pose anytime the composition might look better in portrait aspect ratio.  (more of an experience thing)
> 
> #2 the white balance and exposure are off.



Thanks! I didn't really even realize how much his head was cropped. Again, completely new to this. also I need help with my white balance and exposure. are there any tutorials you could recommend?


----------



## perfectlyposedsg (Oct 18, 2014)

Lucryster said:


> I like the 1st one, though the head is kinda cropped off.
> The second, the kid just looks evil lol.



Thanks.. and that is my daughter in the second photo.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 18, 2014)

My tip is about composition. In portraiture, if the subject is taller than it is wide, the appropriate framing is almost always vertical framing. On a standing child, or a seated child shown from head-to-waist, a TALL framing is almost always better than a horizontal framing, which shows the subject in the central part of the frame, and then has a lot of dead, empty space. Subject/Framing coordination is the mark of a skilled photographer.

Most self-taught shooters frame things horizontally, because that is what they "see" so often in the work of other untrained, unstudied shooters. This is a sore spot for many beginners who see nothing wrong with poor composition; poor composition dominates, just as ill-fitting clothes and cheap haircuts dominate American culture, but we ALL can recognize the beauty of a custom-tailored suit or dress, and we can easily see the difference between a Super Cuts $8 on-sale cut and the work done by a top-level hair stylist. It's the same with "portrait" compositions on portrait subjects who are shot in "landscape" mode.

The sooner you start to ask the question: tall? or wide? as the FIRST question you ask yourself, the sooner your work will start to resemble professional work. Not kidding.


----------



## Designer (Oct 18, 2014)

perfectlyposedsg said:


> I need help with my white balance and exposure. are there any tutorials you could recommend?



I recommend that you start with the free stuff online.  Try this site:

Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## vvcarpio (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi, perfectlyposed. A fun thing to try is what's called "Slow Sync Flash". It's ideal for dimly lit places like maybe restaurants or NYC's subway.

When you push the "Fn" button on the back of your camera and navigate to "Flash Mode", one of the settings would say "Slow". Select that.

What happens is your camera shoots at a slow shutter speed (maybe a second or more) while your flash fires for a brief instant. The result is you get some sharp detail on the subject because of the flash firing mixed with blurry surroundings because of movements and/or handheld camera shake.

Here's an example taken not with my Sony but with my wife's old Olympus:






Here's a website that discusses slow-sync flash in a fun and more detailed way:

Slow Sync Flash - Digital Photography School

Your mention of "tips or tricks" and flash in your Sony A33 post reminded me of slow-sync flash that I tried when my Sony DSLR was still new.


----------

